# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Bonsai Trees

## coolshoaib

Bonsai is the art of aesthetic miniaturization of trees, or of developing woody or semi-woody plants shaped as trees, by growing them in containers. Cultivation includes techniques for shaping, watering, and repotting in various styles of containers.
Bonsai is a Japanese pronunciation of the earlier Chinese term penzai (??). A bon is a tray-like pot typically used in bonsai culture.[2] The word bonsai is used in the West as an umbrella term for all miniature trees in containers or pots.

----------


## RAHEN

thats simply lovely...greenery adds freshness to the room or environment...thats v.nice...keep it up:up;

----------


## coolshoaib

Thanks for liking and encouragement.

----------


## analog_s1_t5

thats simply lovely...greenery adds freshness to the room or environmen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




see this

----------


## Tulip

Thanks, nice info Shoaib  :Smile:

----------


## Yawarkamal

shoain miya thats wonderful , very nice ...thanks for shairing...

----------


## Yawarkamal

hi shoaib , i think in my last post spell mistake , soory and thanks...

----------


## Zing

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


Superbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


how can we get thm???*

----------


## coolshoaib

Thanks all of you for liking them.

@Zing Probably you wont find them in UAE or Pakistan, but in Japan they are very common.

----------


## Zing

*ohh..


can u gift me FEW f dem please??*

----------


## coolshoaib

Yes i would gift you if only I lived in Japan.

----------


## baghtiger

Cool pics...

----------


## MSKONE

thanks mate keep it up

----------

